# employment verification by ACS or DIAC



## rmgpl (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Could some one please tellme whether ACS or DIAC do any verification of the employment experience of a person (to find out, what technology the applicant works or how much experience the applicant has etc,)................if they do it, how do they do it? by telephone or email or by visiting the company where the applicant works?

waiting for ur reply

ramgopal


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

rmgpl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could some one please tellme whether ACS or DIAC do any verification of the employment experience of a person (to find out, what technology the applicant works or how much experience the applicant has etc,)................if they do it, how do they do it? by telephone or email or by visiting the company where the applicant works?
> 
> waiting for ur reply
> ...


If your experience and all the documentation is genuine one then you don't need to worry about this.

IMO it will not be checked by ACS but may be checked by DIAC by phone or in person if they find any document to be suspicious or you are the lucky one


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

rmgpl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could some one please tellme whether ACS or DIAC do any verification of the employment experience of a person (to find out, what technology the applicant works or how much experience the applicant has etc,)................if they do it, how do they do it? by telephone or email or by visiting the company where the applicant works?
> 
> waiting for ur reply
> ...


We 6 friends applied for ACS/TRA out of that 3 got enquiry before filing to Diac.
My self got enquiry from Diac only after medicals.
Me it was a telephonic enquiry to the old place i worked
There are people who get direct visit to their work place and lucky ones also without any enquiry.

We cant predict that is the fact.
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rmgpl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could some one please tellme whether ACS or DIAC do any verification of the employment experience of a person (to find out, what technology the applicant works or how much experience the applicant has etc,)................if they do it, how do they do it? by telephone or email or by visiting the company where the applicant works?
> 
> waiting for ur reply
> ...


i don't think ACS verifies anyone but DIAC can, so in my observation ACS has 90% chance that u will not be contacted and DIAC has 90% chance that u will be verified.


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys, I'm planning to apply for 175 and have a question with regards to the employment verification documents. In the booklet it says 

"The letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or 
temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the 5 main duties undertaken and the salary 
earned – positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public 
servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts 
clerk); and"

I have three problems here, 

1. My first employer gave me a very general letter which does not highlight 5 duties that I performed there. Would that be a problem? If so how should I try to remedy that? 

2. My second employer is no longer operating. He closed down his company about a year ago. Should I mention in the document those information? (Just in case they try to contact him) 

3. They ask for salary slips. Should they be certified ones? And should I attach the salary slips from all employers? 

Thanks in advance. 

Bumble Bee


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Guys, I'm planning to apply for 175 and have a question with regards to the employment verification documents. In the booklet it says
> 
> "The letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or
> temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the 5 main duties undertaken and the salary
> ...


1. If they gave a general letter, then how ACS accepted it and gave a +ve result? If you can get a letter from them per DIAC recommendation, it might help i think.
2.If he has closed down, give atleast number if some colleague in senior level who worked with you
3.Not sure on this one...may be color scanned copies don't need certification i think..

other members can clarify more on this point...
only thing that might bother me is that if they call my current employer, my current job might be at risk. anyone experienced such situation?


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> 1. If they gave a general letter, then how ACS accepted it and gave a +ve result? If you can get a letter from them per DIAC recommendation, it might help i think.
> 2.If he has closed down, give atleast number if some colleague in senior level who worked with you
> 3.Not sure on this one...may be color scanned copies don't need certification i think..
> 
> ...



Hi buddy, 

1. General letter in the sense they gave me a letter describing the two or three duties I performed there but not 5 of them. And it does not say if the employment is full time or not. Anyway I'll try to get a more detailed one (highly unlikely though) 

2. Sounds good. 

3. From what I read after posting this, it requires slips to be attested by a authorized person. That shouldn't be a big deal. 

In my case, my employer knew it from the very beginning and it wasn't a big deal. I just kept them informed that this is just the application stage and it would take at least an year to complete the application. 

Thanks 
B B


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Guys, I'm planning to apply for 175 and have a question with regards to the employment verification documents. In the booklet it says
> 
> "The letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or
> temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the 5 main duties undertaken and the salary
> ...


1.Highlighting 5 duties is not a problem. But if Diac verifies and ask some one at that organisation should clarify your duties. 

2.My friend had a similar problem as one of his work place no longer exist. SO that he was called directly for clarification and told the same thing

3.I used the Salary slips orginal and not the salary certificate.

My Employment verification was like this

They asked my boss the joining date and leaving date
Employee no:
My salary

Thankyou.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You got an enquiry from DIAC after medicals? Thats strange...
What was the query about? 



hari999999 said:


> We 6 friends applied for ACS/TRA out of that 3 got enquiry before filing to Diac.
> My self got enquiry from Diac only after medicals.
> Me it was a telephonic enquiry to the old place i worked
> There are people who get direct visit to their work place and lucky ones also without any enquiry.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes i was in a big tension at that time.
Was waiting for visa grand after Medicals instead of that Employment Verification came.

My Medicals were in July 2009
Emp verification came on November 2009


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Guys... 

I have a query regarding verification of experience... Do the people from immi disclose the reason for verification ?

I am worried about it because I got my Job reference letter from my manager in current organization by telling him that I need to apply for visa for appearing for CCIE exam... I did not told him that it is for PR VISA. 

Will the verification people say that this verification is for PR visa application ?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> I have a query regarding verification of experience... Do the people from immi disclose the reason for verification ?
> 
> ...


Hi Timus, YES DIAC clearly mentioned in our case in their email, the reason for this verification is for immigration perpose..to HR Dept of previous company..All the best to you and Me too.................


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Timus, YES DIAC clearly mentioned in our case in their email, the reason for this verification is for immigration perpose..to HR Dept of previous company..All the best to you and Me too.................



 I am not feeling good after your post..... 

Should I drop a mail to CO stating that please donot disclose the reason for verification ?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Timus, I am not an expert, but if someone personally goes for verification from DIAC Delhi..then definatly they would mention the reason why they hv cm..Many things are happening here which we really dont want to happen, may it be job verification or medicals reffer..but now at this point nothing is in our hand..I cant advice you..but I feel, if we write to Co then he/she may feel somthing is fishy and that's why we are writting..they would never understand that it can create problem with our current job..yet we havent heard about anything like this for my spouse's current job..but we never know..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Timus, I am not an expert, but if someone personally goes for verification from DIAC Delhi..then definatly they would mention the reason why they hv cm..Many things are happening here which we really dont want to happen, may it be job verification or medicals reffer..but now at this point nothing is in our hand..I cant advice you..but I feel, if we write to Co then he/she may feel somthing is fishy and that's why we are writting..they would never understand that it can create problem with our current job..yet we havent heard about anything like this for my spouse's current job..but we never know..


When did you logded ur application and CO team and initials ?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

well, we lodged app on 5th jan 2013, co got on 4th Feb, from team 33 Brisbane JL. I did my and my daughter's medicals on 14 Feb, my husband did his medicals on 21st Feb..all uploaded with forms 80, and pcc for India and south Korea to Co, and then in last wedndy only we came to know abt job verification, (through a frnd in prev co).

Now waiting period..No news abt medicals....


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> well, we lodged app on 5th jan 2013, co got on 4th Feb, from team 33 Brisbane JL. I did my and my daughter's medicals on 14 Feb, my husband did his medicals on 21st Feb..all uploaded with forms 80, and pcc for India and south Korea to Co, and then in last wedndy only we came to know abt job verification, (through a frnd in prev co).
> 
> Now waiting period..No news abt medicals....


Did you provide HR contacts in your application/documents

or they just emailed to your reference


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

In form 80 we have to provide the employment details of all the current and previous employers, alongwith their office address and they emalied to HR dept directly without telling us..but the same day we came to know through a friend that such mail has come....and it was mentioned that it is from DIAc and its for immigration inquiry..so, many frineds in previous company came to know that we have filled PR for Au, and we havnt yest told anyone in family also..just bcz we wanted first the visa to be granted..we were in trouble also as by mistake our agent gave another ref letter alongwith all other ref ltrs which we made for Canada previously..we were so tensed for 2 days..and then requested company to give just the details of joining date, relvg date and last position..which they gave..so i think that problem has been solved..They might have asked in current co also but we dont know..


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> In form 80 we have to provide the employment details of all the current and previous employers, alongwith their office address and they emalied to HR dept directly without telling us..but the same day we came to know through a friend that such mail has come....and it was mentioned that it is from DIAc and its for immigration inquiry..so, many frineds in previous company came to know that we have filled PR for Au, and we havnt yest told anyone in family also..just bcz we wanted first the visa to be granted..we were in trouble also as by mistake our agent gave another ref letter alongwith all other ref ltrs which we made for Canada previously..we were so tensed for 2 days..and then requested company to give just the details of joining date, relvg date and last position..which they gave..so i think that problem has been solved..They might have asked in current co also but we dont know..


No form 80 provided to DIAC from my side but only a reference letter of Dept Head
with payslips, bank statements, appreciation letters/certificates


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

they can find the contact details of any company on the earth........so if they want, then they will contact HR dept with ref letter you have submitted and ask to authenticate that..asking for your dates, they will check whether you have provided correct information to them or not.


----------



## r433 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, 

This is my first post here in this forum

I had recently came from UK worked there for nearly 2.5 years and I have got all proper payslips and bankstatements for those with tax papers,

Previous to that I have worked in India in a company during 2006- 2007. but that company had provided me money in the form of cash in hand with the relevant payslips instead of putting into the bank, 

so I haven't got any bankstatements or no Tax forms for that year 2006-2007. 
But I have got all the reference, experience, resignation and relieving letters with the payslips 

So will that be okay to apply for 189 PR visa?


My questions are:

1) Will there be any problem in this scenario as I want to claim points for work experience showing them 3 years of exp

2) Some one was saying that I can't claim that previous experience as the experience should be with in 5 years ( but in the website says in the past 10 years) just confused.

3) I have got some microsoft certifications will that help in my scenario anything ?


Valuable suggestions are highly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi r 433,
you check online points calculator for australia migration, and put details in it (correct), like age, work exp, education. etc..then your ielts scores if you have already given. So, at the end you will be given points. If in case you are not given enough points for work exp..then you can go for 190 subclass which is state sponsored which needs 60 points.Certification wont be counted as work experience. You should be having full work exp, and for which all pay slips and appointments and relev ltrs of all companies current or past with your employment certificates given by the employers. All the best.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Do u think that in local country,s embassy people come for verification only..

here no body has time even DIAC too??


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all,

My document checklists is showing Met status for all documents including pcc & medicals, except Work Experience which has "Further Checking Required" Status.


DAIC has called the employer on 30-Dec-2012 and the employer screwed it. They have told DIAC that nobody by the name asked for worked in that company. I have been working for 6+ years now :-(

I received a mail from DIAC on 05-Feb-2013, a big PDF named 'IMMI Natural justice' asking me to provide additional proofs of my employment.

I had submitted notarized copies for all pay slips, appraisal letters, reference letters from clients, salary certificate from employer etc. on 04-March-2013. Haven't heard anything from DIAC yet.

Has anybody faced a similar situation ? Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

since 6 yr u have been working same company?


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

jayptl said:


> since 6 yr u have been working same company?


yes, since 2007 till date.


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

KAYAR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My document checklists is showing Met status for all documents including pcc & medicals, except Work Experience which has "Further Checking Required" Status.
> 
> ...


I believe someone from the seniors in the forum can advise better, but I have heard of some one got a similar issue when his HR gave different information to what he had submitted, as a result he had to provide a reference letter again, with all required proofs, the verification took some time as well.

Best
Al


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

you CO requested supportive documents after verification or before verification??


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

After verification


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Aladdin.lb said:


> I believe someone from the seniors in the forum can advise better, but I have heard of some one got a similar issue when his HR gave different information to what he had submitted, as a result he had to provide a reference letter again, with all required proofs, the verification took some time as well.
> 
> Best
> Al


Hi aladdin, 
Any idea on the outcome of the resubmission of additional documents? Did that person get through?

I'm waiting too...worst part is we are paying for no mistake of ours


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wt CO asked question to your employer?? did u research on that or contact your employer?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, the manager who gave my reference has left the organization. So would DIAC contact them. 

Also, I have not told anyone in my current place that I am leaving or planning to go to Australia. Even thaugh I have submitted my organization chart with e-mails ids and phone numbers. Do they contact the HR or everyone ?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

KAYAR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My document checklists is showing Met status for all documents including pcc & medicals, except Work Experience which has "Further Checking Required" Status.
> 
> ...




Sorrry for the situation and late action from myside

please see below link where one guy fight back to DIAC with different proofs to claim his points although the employer did the same thing as in your case

Go through this thread you will find solution to you case

hope this will help you

HELP!!! - Letter from Natural Justice: Gollywobbler I need your advice... - Embrace Australia - Australian Forum for immigration and travel.


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

abdulazeem said:


> Sorrry for the situation and late action from myside
> 
> please see below link where one guy fight back to DIAC with different proofs to claim his points although the employer did the same thing as in your case
> 
> ...


Thank you abdulazeem for the link. I have submitted as many proofs as possible to prove my employmrnt here, as suggested by my agent.
waiting for a positive reply from diac. Finger crossed.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

What all questions do they generally ask the employers or during this verification ?


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

KAYAR said:


> Hi aladdin,
> Any idea on the outcome of the resubmission of additional documents? Did that person get through?
> 
> I'm waiting too...worst part is we are paying for no mistake of ours


Hi Kayar,

I guess nothing to worry about as long as you can provide sufficient proof.
The person I knew about, had to provide justification for the contradiction occurred, and lot of additional supporting proofs but he got through at the end.

I guess nothing to worry about, just try to provide as much as supporting Docs as you can.


Best
Al


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wt to do if pay given by cash in hand?? 

how to justify employment??


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi Kayar,
> 
> I guess nothing to worry about as long as you can provide sufficient proof.
> The person I knew about, had to provide justification for the contradiction occurred, and lot of additional supporting proofs but he got through at the end.
> ...


Thank you for the information, Al. Wish I also get my grant ASAP. Its just that the waiting time is killing me.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

KAYAR said:


> Thank you for the information, Al. Wish I also get my grant ASAP. Its just that the waiting time is killing me.


Completely understandable..don't worry.def u'll get ur grant soon.Will pray for you


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Completely understandable..don't worry.def u'll get ur grant soon.Will pray for you


Thank you very much for your wish and prayers.

I'm planning to ask my agent to write a mail to CO asking for the status. Is it ok or should I wait for somemore time? Its been 2 months since I submitted my extra proofs. Pl suggest.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

KAYAR said:


> Thank you for the information, Al. Wish I also get my grant ASAP. Its just that the waiting time is killing me.


Hi al 
Even my visa is stuck with employment verification since jul2012 ( with diac) ;was asked for add on Doc in jan2013; been waiting since with no news ; any idea how much time did your friend take in getting a visa grant . Thanks


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

KAYAR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My document checklists is showing Met status for all documents including pcc & medicals, except Work Experience which has "Further Checking Required" Status.
> 
> ...


Hi kayar 
Am in a similar situation . Also worked with a company for 6 years . The problem was the company shifted address 2 year back but the letterheads were still in the old address ; the old address has a school there now . Diac officers went and did a physical check at the old address ; some employee at the school told there was no such company existing there . They did not even call on the phone numbers as the numbers were the same . They had also been given cell numbers but did not call on that too. In jan2013 I sent a reminder and they sent the email from the natural justice asking for an explanation on the existence of the company. I sent everything - old lease deed, everyday telephone bills, rent and electricity bills ; Nd new premises lease deed , telephone bills ( same no.) and my payslips with the new address . I sent this in feb2013 ; the problem is the company is now shut down ; had also mentioned that to diac and given them the managing partner's mobile no. But even he has not received any call ; but If they do go to the address ( the second place) the neighbours will confirm that this office did exist ... But nobody has come or called. ... Even my medicals ate finalises ....Been waiting since ... And like you say the wait is terrible ... Would really appreciate anybody out there who has been through something like this an got their visas ....


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am really worried, DIAC can check physical verification too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I am really worried, DIAC can check physical verification too...


 Why worried if you have nothing to hide?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am worried bcoz employer changed the business 5 yr ago... thats why I am so worried if CO visit ther..
morever, I dont have any supportive documents to provide details, coz employer used to pay me cash in hand money..


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to know from senior expats experience, 

Did anybody really have an in-person visit as part of reference check by DIAC or ACS? 
If so what exactly were they looking for? 

In my case , I am currently working from home as my employer is a start up company and so there is still no infrastructure set up.

And what additional documents are needed while filling for EOI or in future does DIAC ask additional details?

Are bank statements or tax reports mandatory while filling for DIAC? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> Just wanted to know from senior expats experience,
> 
> Did anybody really have an in-person visit as part of reference check by DIAC or ACS?
> If so what exactly were they looking for?
> ...


Yes these are needed, however, I dont think they send someone out unless there is some serious doubt.


----------



## adila (May 27, 2013)

*waiting!!!*

how did they do the job verification for you?\did they visit ur office?or called


----------



## adila (May 27, 2013)

i want to know the procedure of verification in KSA


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

hawaiisurf said:


> Just wanted to know from senior expats experience,
> 
> Did anybody really have an in-person visit as part of reference check by DIAC or ACS?
> If so what exactly were they looking for?
> ...


Hi Hawaiisurf,

what did you do for your job verification, I'm in a similar situation like you.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Just wanted to know from senior expats experience,
> 
> Did anybody really have an in-person visit as part of reference check by DIAC or ACS?
> If so what exactly were they looking for?
> ...


Yes either tax docs or bank statements are absolutely necessary. 

CO will definitely ask for them.. 

Cheers.. All the best


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Hawaiisurf,
> 
> what did you do for your job verification, I'm in a similar situation like you.


I still hae'nt reached that stage yet. I have not been able to apply for visa because of the new changes by DIAC. I am at the moment waiting for clarity from DIAC for state sponsorship.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

divyap said:


> Yes either tax docs or bank statements are absolutely necessary.
> 
> CO will definitely ask for them..
> 
> Cheers.. All the best


Thanks DIvyaP.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

if u dont have salary slips and tax files try to sd from employer abt that in ur ref letter


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi ssaditya,

If i don hav bank statement and tax paper i need to mention that in my manager referral letter???


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes get it from ur reference that u dont have tax files and bank statement and get sd


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

ssaditya said:


> Yes get it from ur reference that u dont have tax files and bank statement and get sd


Hi,

I am an Accountant and not claiming points for experience. I am getting a pay cheque so I don't have bank statement to prove my salary. I am not liable for tax as well. I have obtained a statement from Central bank of Sri lanka showing that I am a member of "employee provident fund' since this is a proof of employment.

Will unavailability of bank statements and tax documents pose an issue? :help:

Thanks in advance


----------



## ford_wwf (Dec 2, 2015)

*ACS assessment*

Someone told me that for software engineers/developers ACS count two years as training period. It means if I have 3 years experience then 2 years will be counted as training period and only 1 year experience will be counted then. Is that true ?


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Min 2 years if you have IT related degree/ certification if you have Non IT degree then it would be more than 2years. I have 10+yrs exp in IT applied with non IT degree, ACS deducted 6yrs even after submitting RPL.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

shafaqat309 said:


> i don't think ACS verifies anyone but DIAC can, so in my observation ACS has 90% chance that u will not be contacted and DIAC has 90% chance that u will be verified.


i worked in a comany my job title is milling incharge/supervisor while my all job duties are same in metal machinist 323214 i could prove it by documents just only one document showing me (tax) document that i am supervisor what i should i do tosend my documents to TRA for asessment and later to DIAC. what sholud title i used to. any help would be appreciated best


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Guys, I have a question, one of the company that I worked 12 years back closed down operations. It did count in the positive assessment in the first five years that they pulled out from my experience but obviously I couldn't claim any points because it was more than 10 years old. How is employment verification done in this case?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

charlie31 said:


> Guys, I have a question, one of the company that I worked 12 years back closed down operations. It did count in the positive assessment in the first five years that they pulled out from my experience but obviously I couldn't claim any points because it was more than 10 years old. How is employment verification done in this case?


Well what evidences do you have that you worked for them?


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Well what evidences do you have that you worked for them?


Salary slips, co-worker affidavits, appointment letter


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> i worked in a comany my job title is milling incharge/supervisor while my all job duties are same in metal machinist 323214 i could prove it by documents just only one document showing me (tax) document that i am supervisor what i should i do tosend my documents to TRA for asessment and later to DIAC. what sholud title i used to. any help would be appreciated best


If you can prove you are metal machinist by providing supporting documents, you should be fine, tax document is that much important, if possible get a latest tax document that shows you metal machinist. what about salary letters, promotion documents?


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

shafaqat309 said:


> If you can prove you are metal machinist by providing supporting documents, you should be fine, tax document is that much important, if possible get a latest tax document that shows you metal machinist. what about salary letters, promotion documents?


thanks for reply bro. I am aslo from pakistan. my question is that is there any problem with DIAC/TRA to job title vs occupation code for job verification either asessment my job title in comany is milling incharge while my occupation in TRA is metal machinist/milling machinist. thanks for


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> thanks for reply bro. I am aslo from pakistan. my question is that is there any problem with DIAC/TRA to job title vs occupation code for job verification either asessment my job title in comany is milling incharge while my occupation in TRA is metal machinist/milling machinist. thanks for


yes these two are different titles and hence two different roles.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

shafaqat309 said:


> yes these two are different titles and hence two different roles.


Bro. job designation is important on tax document mention have you any detail information about TRA asessment body and employment verification is must by DIAC


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> Salary slips, co-worker affidavits, appointment letter


Dear have you showes tax document to ACS/ DIAC either co ask about tax document in your case


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I have a query. For Software engineers, the first two years is not considered as experience . For eg: if i have 8 years of total experience and i completed my engineering the first two years will not be taken into consideration for experience, hence only 6 years will be valid experience for me. So my question is would DIAC bother to do a verification for the documents provided for the first two years ?????


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I have a query. For Software engineers, the first two years is not considered as experience . For eg: if i have 8 years of total experience and i completed my engineering the first two years will not be taken into consideration for experience, hence only 6 years will be valid experience for me. So my question is would DIAC bother to do a verification for the documents provided for the first two years ?????


----------



## High Spirits (May 30, 2017)

Hey friends 

The case officer contact me for updated reference contac.
Which I have provided, it's been a while but my HR has yet not received any contact. Has anyone had a similar experience any idea when will they contact the HR? 

Please Please suggest ... 
Thank you


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes, happened with one of my friend. He was asked to provide the HR details which he did. He then checked with HR, they did not receive any call or email. After few weeks, he got his grant. May be they were just testing him, i am not sure !!


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

CO contacted me about one and half month ago for updated contact details of all employers (because they might tried to call my current employer but unsuccessful). I provided contact details on the same day and waiting for EV call. 

Yesterday, HR Manager told me that someone called him a number of times from a PRIVATE NUMBER which he did not attend (because no number was displayed on mobile ). I requested him to attend the call even from a Private Number. I send an email to DIBP about this and requested them to call HR manager again if they have called him previously.

Till today, no one talked or emailed with any of my employers (neither current nor previous). I wish they grant me visa without delay.


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

zeeshanahmed said:


> CO contacted me about one and half month ago for updated contact details of all employers (because they might tried to call my current employer but unsuccessful). I provided contact details on the same day and waiting for EV call.
> 
> Yesterday, HR Manager told me that someone called him a number of times from a PRIVATE NUMBER which he did not attend (because no number was displayed on mobile ). I requested him to attend the call even from a Private Number. I send an email to DIBP about this and requested them to call HR manager again if they have called him previously.
> 
> Till today, no one talked or emailed with any of my employers (neither current nor previous). I wish they grant me visa without delay.


Visa granted or not ??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Not yet. 8 months passed no progress since then.No EV or another CO Contact yet.


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

zeeshanahmed said:


> Not yet. 8 months passed no progress since then.No EV or another CO Contact yet.


Which occupation u have bro??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------

